# rock fish



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

went fishing locally last night and caught some nice rosks on fathead minnows. me and my cousin caught our limit in an hour. plus some smaller ones. biggest was 32''. we stayed for about three hours.


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

Where were u fishing locally because i live in baltimore as well and dont know anywhere close to go besides sandy point 

Thanks,



STRIKER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK fisherman8876 give it up. Like Striker, I also live in Baltimore. Were you fishing from shore or from a boat? Our forum is about sharing information so come on. I know a lot of spots right in the harbor but nothing close to 32".

Catman.


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

haha thats right catman we need to get some fish too.
fisherman needs to tell us this spot of his. 





STRIKER


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

Fatheads stay alive in the saltwater?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well he wasn't on the 695 bridge pier because it closes at 5 pm. Maybe that park on the other side of the key bridge. Can't remember the name, but some locals there say they catch decent amount of stripers there along with trout and flounder.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i was down at my cousin's work on there pier. its near the harbor tunnel. that place you speak of fl is fort armstead park. i've seen people catch some nice rocks there too. i think it was bull minnows we where using,not fathead


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That's it! It looks like a good place too.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i fished the fort a few times but only caught a few croaker when they were up this far, but if the rocks are at the tunnel then they should be there now too.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

A couple of guys that work at the Dundalk Marine Terminal fish their docks and last year caught some pushing 40". It's been a restricted area since 911 so you need to work there to gain access. I know the little dink pier that you're talking about Jason but I don't think it's the same were they were fishing. However since it's so close to my house I'm going to give it a try after work one day.

Catman.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

you couuld call the clyde's sport shop fish line at 410-247-fish to find out what's biting at the key bridge and everywhere else


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I heard they were catching good Stripers at the Boston Street Pier(I think thats what its called)or Boston Street in Highlandtown.They were catching them on artificals.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I live less than 10 minutes from there and it's amazing at the number of rock that the locals catch. One of the prime baits is chicken liver. Fells Point is another good spot, right behing the building where Homicide was filmed. There's just something awkard about catching rock in the middle of the city. A word of caution, don't fish these areas at night alone. 

Catman.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

During the winter I might give Hanover Street bridge a try.I wonder if they fish during nightime there in the middle of winter?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Happy...Never seen anyone on the bridge day or night during the winter. They do fish from the lower parking lot at Harbor Hospital during the winter.

Catman.


----------



## Marylandsurfer (Sep 9, 2003)

*Rockfish*

Where do you mean locally for Rock Fish?:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Man Marylandsurfer you got a prime spot right there in the potomac for them stripers. The best time for them there is in the spring. Of course I wouln't eat them but you could still have fun catching em.


----------



## Marylandsurfer (Sep 9, 2003)

The river was so muddy that the spring striper run started and ended in April despite the fact that we know the fish were in the river, Flethcher's posts pictures of the good ones. We usually go down to Fletcher's Boat House and sometimes farther into DC toward Chain Bridge. We catch spot, bass and large catfish but not a single rock fish.

I guess we were not trying hard enough. 

We won't eat anything out of the Potomac either. 

We moved here from Stonington, Connecticut which sits on the Connecticut Rhode Island Border. We were always on the beach or on the jetty(s). Some years the fishing was superb there. We are looking for one of those years around here.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah it wasn't one of them years here my friend. A lot of the old salts are predicting a goody year next year. Lets hope so!


----------

